# Chipped Catwalks



## Goldie (Dec 27, 2010)

Hi all! I was wondering if anyone here knows of a satisfactory method of repairing chipped/broken catwalks on boxcars, reefers, etc. or if it's even worth the bother. I've seen some that were filed evenly and foreshortened but would prefer a repair that most resembles the original look. Thanks for any help you may have to offer.

Goldie


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

Either build up the missing piece from epoxy putty or cast a replacement part out of resin. There are tutorials of sorts from "T-man". resident epoxy rehabber.

HTH


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

T-Man (aka Mr. Epoxy) should be along shortly to give you the tutorial.


----------



## Goldie (Dec 27, 2010)

Thanks for the responses fellas. I await a reply from T-man!


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Depending on the size of the chip, I just file /sand them straight across.


----------

